# Good PX4 Storm, storage bag / safe, and holster?



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I just purchased a full size px4 storm that I pick-up a week from tomorrow. I'm pretty excited. I liked the extra safety feature with the Beretta as I'm a first time gun owner. I was toying with the Glock and maybe eventually I'll get one.

Anyhow, whats a good gun bag, and holster do you guys recommend. Please note that I live in CA. I'll probably only use the holster is stuff really gets nutty in my area.  Maybe one that goes in and 4 oclock?

Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I have my pistols in 5.11 pistol bags. check L.A. police gear they have bags and cases from everyone. Holsters also.


----------

